# Speed bump



## jazyk

Hello!

What do you call speed bumps in your language/region/country?

Thank you very much.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we call it «σαμαράκι» (sama'raci, _neuter noun_), diminutive of the neuter noun «σαμάρι» (sa'mari)-->_pack saddle_. 
«Σαμάρι» derives from the classical neuter noun «σαγμάριον» (sag'mărīŏn) with the same meaning.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

retardér


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:
"*un ralentisseur*" (literally: a [slow down]er)

(more discussion here)


----------



## Agró

In Spanish:

Guardia dormido (_or_ Guardia tumbado: _lying policeman_)
Resalto
Badén
Tumbao (_from_ "tumbado")


----------



## catlady60

American slang term for speed bumps:
_Axle crackers _(that's what happens to your car when you travel too fast over a speed bump)


----------



## Ottilie

Russian : Лежачий полицейский(lit. the lying policeman)
Romanian : (maybe)Poliţist întins/dormind -I need a second opinion here


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _töyssy_

Don't ask what that means, I don't know.  It may have something to do with bumping, giving a push, etc.


----------



## Bântuit

In Tunisia: *بوليس ميت* [ a dead cop/policeman]


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego, *garda morto*.


----------



## Tjahzi

*Swedish*: _fartgupp_, _farthinder_ or _vägbula._

(_Speed-bump_, _speed-obstacle_ and _road-bump_ respectively.)


----------



## sound shift

In the UK: "Speed bump", "speed hump" or "sleeping policeman".


----------



## hui

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish*: _töyssy_
> 
> Don't ask what that means, I don't know.  It may have something to do with bumping, giving a push, etc.



_Töyssy _means a bump.


----------



## sakvaka

hui said:


> _Töyssy _means a bump.



Yes, I know that. But is there any detectable root, near verbs (_töyssätä > töyssähtää_?), etymogical connections, etc. However, I strongly believe the verb is descriptive.


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> *Finnish*: _töyssy_
> 
> Don't ask what that means, I don't know.  It may have something to do with bumping, giving a push, etc.


I think that the official term might be _hidastuskoroke_, "slowing down bump".


----------



## merquiades

DearPrudence said:


> In French:
> "*un ralentisseur*" (literally: a [slow down]er)
> 
> (more discussion here)



Perhaps also "dos d'âne" -  literally "donkey back"


----------



## Orlin

Ottilie said:


> Russian : Лежачий полицейский(lit. the lying policeman)


Bulgarian: легнал полицай (roughly the same literal meaning as in Russian).


----------



## hui

Hakro said:


> I think that the official term might be _hidastuskoroke_, "slowing down bump".



Think again. The official term is _töyssy._

http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/2010/20100625


----------



## HUMBERT0

Agró said:


> In Spanish:
> 
> Guardia dormido (_or_ Guardia tumbado: _lying policeman_)
> Resalto
> Badén
> Tumbao (_from_ "tumbado")


En Mexico les decimos *Topes*.  We call them *Topes.*

Saludos


----------



## ElFrikiChino

The "official" name in Italian is _dosso artificiale_ (artificial bump), but I guess we call it differently depending on the region. I call it just "dosso" (bump).


----------



## Zio Gilito

Agró said:


> In Spanish:
> 
> Guardia dormido (_or_ Guardia tumbado: _lying policeman_)
> Resalto
> Badén
> Tumbao (_from_ "tumbado")


I had never heard any of these... Resalto and badén are natural "speed bumps" for me. In the south of Spain we call them "dormilones", and there was another word I never remember 
In Italian I think it is "dosso artificiale", in French: "dos d'âne"


----------



## Rallino

In Turkish we use *kasis*. It is the only meaning this word has, it doesn't have any litteral meaning.


----------



## Hakro

hui said:


> Think again. The official term is _töyssy._
> 
> http://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/2010/20100625


In fact your link does not clearly say that _töyssy_ is an official term for a speed bump. A _töyssy_ can exist on any road, and really there are a lot of them on the roads of Finland.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*

*forgalomlassító küszöb* (formal) > traffic slowing doorstep
*fekvőrendőr *(informal) > lying policeman


----------



## Grefsen

Tjahzi said:


> *Swedish*: _fartgupp_, _farthinder_ or _vägbula._
> 
> (_Speed-bump_, _speed-obstacle_ and _road-bump_ respectively.)


*Norwegian:  *fartshump (speed + bump)


----------

